# Oleo Acres 2015 Kidding



## kccjer

We have had a flurry of babies! Cinn was first with 2 little boys. Yesterday we had 4 does kid in less than 2 hours! And then another this morning! We should have a break of a couple weeks now.... 7 boys and 5 girls so far!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! Congrats! I LOVE that spotted paint kid you have there! So pretty!


----------



## nancy d

Such nice sweet babies! :birthday: babies!


----------



## kccjer

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! Congrats! I LOVE that spotted paint kid you have there! So pretty!


She's pretty! Unfortunately her ears have the vertical fold...so I'm gonna have to make a decision there. Since I'm a commercial herd and don't have any that are even percentage....I dunno what I'm gonna do.

The best part of all this? Every single one of them (including 3 FF) kidded by themselves with NO help! We had one of the trips we had to break the birth sac cause mama wasn't getting to it soon enough....but that was it! We got to witness 2 of the trips getting born. All the others had them without us!

In fact while waiting for the 2nd trip, we decided to go out and check all the others and found 2 sets of twins and a single out there already dry or almost dry! LOL


----------



## burtfarms

wow 12 babies! congrats i'm confused what does a vertical fold mean? why is this such a problem? sorry i'm still learning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

kccjer said:


> She's pretty! Unfortunately her ears have the vertical fold...so I'm gonna have to make a decision there. Since I'm a commercial herd and don't have any that are even percentage....I dunno what I'm gonna do.


Oh, that's too bad! Are you sure they aren't just slightly folded and can be fixed by splinting and taping?


----------



## kccjer

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh, that's too bad! Are you sure they aren't just slightly folded and can be fixed by splinting and taping?





burtfarms said:


> wow 12 babies! congrats i'm confused what does a vertical fold mean? why is this such a problem? sorry i'm still learning.


Crossroads, I haven't looked at them very close yet. I know one of this does kids from a couple years ago got the vertical fold AFTER it was a few months old and it keeps getting more pronounced. So, I dunno. I'll get a closer look and see what we can do.

Burtfarms, the vertical fold is where the ear folds lengthwise from base of ear to the tip. It prevents the ear from draining properly and can cause ear infections from dirt and stuff getting caught in it. It's a cull factor in purebred boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You could also try putting a tag in her ear up high to try and force the fold out... :shrug: I have a couple friends who do that but I think it might have to be right after birth.


----------



## kccjer

Hmmmm....we dont' usually like tagging that early but might be worth trying....


----------



## guessa1

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## burtfarms

good to know! thanks I will have to put that in my notes. I hope the tagging works, they are so cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

They are sooo cute! Congrats!  I can't wait till our does kid!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations :stars: Holy smokes , wow , more like a snow storm , not a flurry , lol….They all look beautiful , i want to see that white one more closely  Well , id like to see them all in person , lets just be honest , lol….I hope your able to fix the ear fold  Congrats to all your mommas there , well done ladies :hugs:


----------



## Dayna

Those are some cute kids! Good to know about that fold.


----------



## kccjer

We weighed them all yesterday. They are all nice sized kids with Thor (the paint trip) topping the bunch at 10# 4 oz Cinn's boys are gaining which is good. Several of them seem to have the "too rich milk" runs going. Not going to get excited about that yet....

Tricky....that little white one (she's actually kind a pale tan) has a little black beauty spot on her right hip! Her name is Avon because her mama is named MaryKay (cause she was pink when she was born) I'll try getting some more pics of everyone today. Been sick so haven't been out there much....breathing hurts when I've been in the barn with dust and hay :sad:


----------



## kccjer

Here ya go Tricky! See what looks like a shadow on her hip? That is a little brown spot. Avon is the white and Almay is the black


----------



## kc8lsk

Gorgeous babies Carmen


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I love love love Avon ! That's some pretty cool coloring she has 
Those are great names , lol. 
I hope you feel better Carmen ((hugs)) take it easy today. 
Do you have asthma ?


----------



## ariella42

So cute!


----------



## kccjer

No, it's not asthma. Some upper resp crap going around. Lizzie is just getting over it and I'm getting it. Bleh. Seems a little better today...thank goodness.


----------



## Jessica84

Awww I some how missed the little black one, probably cause I was trying to figure out a way to kid nap your dappled paint  you sure ended up with some pretty babies, a rainbow of color too!!
I have 2 does with those tube ears/ vertical fold what ever it's called. Neither one is related at all and they have yet to pass it on or have issues with it, I also have another doe who's not related at all and she has had 12 kids here and gave me one kid with that goofy kid, also not related. I think it's just something that gets thrown in every once in awhile because out of 100's of kids born here I've only had the 2 the other girl I bought.


----------



## kccjer

Jessica, that makes me feel a lot better about her ears. She is a cute little thing. What you can't see on that little black one is that she has a white "bracelet" on her right hind leg! She's gorgeous....think she's my favorite so far. I can't believe all the different color we got this round. Can't wait to see what my other 2 red does throw or my black headed doe...


----------



## kccjer

Good news!! The little dapples ears are NOT folded! I tried to get a pic but she didn't cooperate and they were all blurry.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay! That's great! ^


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome news Carmen 
How are you feeling ?


----------



## kccjer

Feeling marginally better. As long as I don't try to do too much, it's not bad.  Can't spend as much time playing with babies as I'd like tho


----------



## Trickyroo

Take it easy lady , give yourself time  :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Quick updates. We lost Hera (the dappled mama) to ketosis on Sunday. it went fast and even tho the vet was on his way we couldn't save her.  That means her triplets are now "bottle babies". The boys, Thor and Loki, took right to the bottle and are sucking down 12 ounces 4x a day and growing like weeds! Sif, the little paint dapple doe refuses a bottle. We are holding Chili, who had a single, every time we bottle the boys and letting her nurse there. Chili is not thrilled with it, but she has gotten to where it only takes one of us to hold her now. :| We have Chili, her doeling Cayenne and Sif penned together separate from everyone else until we can hopefully get Chili to start feeding Sif without us.

Cinnamon is still so skinny it breaks my heart. We are also now trying to bottle her boys just to help her out. Momo, the paint, will take a bottle. Appa will not. But they both still look good. Not growing as much as I'd really like, but doing ok. 

Everyone else is growing and bouncing and happy, healthy babies.


----------



## milk and honey

Oh man... Sounds like you have a lot to do! Sorry for your loss of that momma . That's so tough on everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## burtfarms

sorry for the lose of your momma hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: I hope everyone adjusts soon.


----------



## kccjer

Thanks everyone. We were all in shock on Sunday when we lost her. Should have seen the signs before but just didn't. 

On a good note, Chili let Sif nurse without me having to hold her!! I just stood inside the pen with her and she let her nurse!! Woohoo!! Hoping that means we are moving forward in the grafting process....


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry Carmen :hug: How sad :tears:


----------



## lameacres

Oh no how upsetting!! So very sorry!! All your kids are super cute!! So did you have any warning signs or did it just happen all of a sudden? I am still freaked out that my doe who had quintuplets will end up getting milk fever or ketosis and I want to make sure I prevent this from happening any way I can! It's hard enough losing kids when they are first born but I can't imagine losing a doe who just had kids! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

lameacres, we SHOULD have seen it and just flat out missed the signs. She started dropping weight but we truly thought nothing much of it since she was nursing trips and had free choice feed. She was laying down a lot, but would get up and nurse the babies sooo....we just didn't think about anything being wrong. By the time we realized there was something truly wrong, it was just too late. High energy feeds for your doe with quints! Molasses water. Alfalfa pellets for the calcium and protein. And a close eye for if she seems "off" at all. And get vet out at first sign if you can....ours was already out on another emergency call so couldn't have got there anyway.


----------



## lameacres

Well I am really sorry for your loss!! My doe is definitely looking skinny, but not sure if that can be helped considering she has quints, so that's what's so hard to know for sure! I have been making sure she has as much alfalfa/grass hay as she wants and have been giving her about 9-10 cups of our organic dairy grain, with boss and manna pro minerals and several other herbal supplements from fir meadows. Also make sure she gets a could tums a day for calcium. Should I give her more than 2 of those a day? And tonight I just added molasses, karo syrup and alittle nutri drench to her water bucket for over night. Hoping she will drink that by morning! How long after birth can they get ketosis, can it happen at anytime or just after the first few weeks? Thanks so much for answering my questions! Sorry to be bugging you with so many after you lost your doe, not trying to be rude! I am glad your other doe is letting the one kid nurse! Hopefully that will make taking care of the triplets easier!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Some new pics of all the babies


----------



## Trickyroo

Look at all that color ! Im so in love with Avon and Almay , lol…
That dark chocolate with white spots is just gorgeous ! They all are !
Your dog looks thrilled to watch them bounce around , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

that dappled paint doe!!! They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## lameacres

Oh they are all so cute and I love all the colors! To hard to pick a favorite!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Keela wants to play with them so bad! She has never attacked one of the goats, but it wouldn't take her 2 seconds to kill one by accident so we keep a pretty close watch on her around the babies. She "goosed" one of the bottle babies this morning....bottle baby was NOT impressed! LOL

I am very pleased with this years crop of kids so far. Color and conformation are really good.


----------



## kccjer

Top to bottom: Almay, Momo, Avon, Atalanta, Oregano and Sif. Oregano weighs a whopping 25 pounds for a daily rate of gain of over 3/4 pound!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :hi5:


----------



## kccjer

It will be easier to send you guys to the albums on FB to see babies. Here are the links for the albums

Oregano
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420952804748259.1073741834.100560163454193&type=3

Almay and Avon
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420950068081866.1073741829.100560163454193&type=3

Appa and Momo
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420951028081770.1073741830.100560163454193&type=3

Cayenne
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420951841415022.1073741832.100560163454193&type=3

Bottle Brats
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420952078081665.1073741833.100560163454193&type=3

Atalanta and Iris
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.420951521415054.1073741831.100560163454193&type=3


----------



## Trickyroo

Carmen , i enjoyed looking at all your pictures ! How beautiful they all are  My favorite is Almay sitting , so adorable , lol.. 
They all look wonderful , so healthy and happy 
You have a beautiful place !


----------



## kccjer

Thanks Laura. It's a work in progress here....but I think most of will say that! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Well it's clear your work has paid off , big time


----------



## kccjer

Queen had her babies yesterday! Triplets! The red is a girl named Nefertiti, 7#12 oz, and the 2 boys are Ramses, 7# 10 oz and Tutankhamun, 5# 7oz. Tut is the littlest with the darker head.


----------



## kccjer

Pics of some of the kids yesterday. Mainly shows just how BIG Oregano is! I am super impressed with this big guy. He is going to be a great show wether for Lizzie.


----------



## ksalvagno

They all look great!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , love the little traditional , Tut , soooo adorable 
My goodness how did Oregano get soooo flipping big :shocked:
He sure is something else , can't wait to see him mature , he's going to be a Mack truck , lolol.. My favorite is still Avon and Almay  Im in love with Avon's face , such pretty markings , very dainty looking 

They all look great Carmen


----------



## kccjer

I want to keep one of these guys for a buck replacement. I'm really torn. Oregano with his growth and size....he has Cinnamon's milking lines....And I think he's pretty structurally correct. BUT....I also really like Loki and Thor and they have dapple genetics! For bottle babies they have grown quite well also. I guess I need to get set up pics of the 3 of them and post a thread for opinions. The other advantage to Loki or Thor is that I have fewer does from their lines. I have quite a few from Cinn....


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable babies.

I am so very sorry for your loss.  :hug:


----------



## kccjer

The 2 bottle boys


----------



## Trickyroo

Its going to be a hard decision for sure ……i bet you change your mind so many times before making that final choice


----------



## kccjer

We kicked mama and babies out into the sunshine while we cleaned.


----------



## kccjer

Hubby came in a little while ago and told me that he found the dog. When he showed me the pic I about had a heart attack. He told me it was Ramses and he wasn't harmed...only a little wet from being licked


----------



## kccjer

THEN....he called me and said....that WASN'T Ramses! We have new babies! Mace had twin does! The red one was all dried off and Keela was working on the other one when we called her off LOL They are now in the barn where they can bond and we, hopefully, can't lose the paint again.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many does this make Carmen?...and poor me with none yet  :lol:


----------



## kccjer

16 now and Paprika should kid any time. Hopefully....there are still 5 out back to kid also, but they aren't looking very ready to kid.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my goodness ! I wasnt understanding the comment about your dog….
I was like , i didn't know you lost your dog…..then i was like , who's Ramses ?
Then i figured it out , lol..Congratulations on your new babies !Pretty babies , love the one with the spot on its back  Doelings , bucklings ? 
How's Mace doing ? Is she ok with the babies since your dog ( forgot his name ) cleaned them off ? And do i see a kitty in the heating barrel ? LOL !!!!
That's too funny , lol..  Good luck with the rest of your kiddings


----------



## kccjer

We just lost Keela for a short period. Didn't know if anyone had taken her into the house or not. We were a little worried over Mace taking her but she seems fine with it. Both does! We have had a HUGE doe year so far! 

yes, you see a cat in the warming barrel. She had her kittens in the white barrel so we set up a new barrel for the goats. She MOVED her kittens in with the goats. Sigh....so we just left her. LOL she has managed to keep all 4 alive this time around so I guess she can keep them in there. That is the cat that wanted her kittens either in the tack room (which I'm not too thrilled with) or in my husbands pickup....which isn't a good alternative. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

All the kids are adorable!


----------



## kccjer

And....Paprika with trips this morning! She has been down with toxemia for the last 3 weeks so this was a relief. 2 boys and 1 girl...girl is all white. Brings our count to 9 does kidded, 20 kids total (lost one so down to 19). 9 boys and 11 girls!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

they are so cute -


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwww 
Congratulations :hug:
Love love love the doeling  Are you keeping any ?


----------



## kccjer

We are keeping all the doelings. I'm thinking we will be keeping Loki (the red with the white foot) as a buck. All the other boys will be leaving :mecry: The 4 older boys will be 4H wethers and the younger ones will be sold. I still have at least 2 I'm pretty sure are bred and 3 that I'm just not certain. They should kid by the 2nd week in April if they are pg. 

Looks like all but one of the 12 ND are pg....and they are due to start Apr 5.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im glad your keeping the doelings ! Yay ! 
Aww , its hard to part with them , I'm sorry :hug::hugs:
they are all so adorable , never a easy time  
But focus on your upcoming breedings , you sure will be busy !!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## kccjer

ND kidding season has now officially started. Cassieopeia had twin girls this morning....FF all by herself!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww 
Love them , and twin doelings ! AWESOME :danced:
Congrats :-D


----------



## awonderer

Congratulations! They look great.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Ok. So I am very behind on updating. Been a crazy month all the way around for me. On a bad note....I have YET to be present at ANY kidding whatsoever this year!!!! Good thing they are all spitting them out like champs! Paprika's boys are growing like weeds. We are actually going to weigh them in as 4H wethers because we truly think they will make weight.....which is a very good thing. Her little girl (now known as Baby Girl) has no clue she is truly a goat. Even tho I have her living out there with them....she prefers to sleep and eat with the cats (yes....right down to the cat food....sigh.....) And anyone that says owning a dog is the most rewarding because of how happy they are to see you has NEVER seen a bottle baby goat come flying across the yard baaing all the way. LOL

So....we have more ND babies and we lost one of Cassiopeia's girls.

Tabitha: twin bucks


----------



## kccjer

Cocoa had trips but I'm debating if she got in with the boer buck....her babies have never had long ears before....

First is her buck. Other 2 are does


----------



## kccjer

"Rita" and her twin bucks. She and her kids will go to sale barn on Mon.


----------



## ksalvagno

Lots of cutie pies there! It must be fun to watch them all running and playing.


----------



## kccjer

And Candy had a boer baby yesterday! LOL At least she's full size. I think Cocoa's babies are boer. sigh.... And when I tell hubby, he says "Yeah, I think they got in with the boer buck." Sure wish he'd tell me these things. Good thing Cocoa is an old pro.

Candy's big girl.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie!


----------



## kccjer

And more babies! Star has buck and doe twins!! The black is a doe!!! She is so stinking cute and named Astra.


----------



## kccjer

Another Rita had buck and doe twins also! The brown is a doe. The buck has really cool coloring.


----------



## kccjer

Oops...and I missed the Rita that kidded a couple days ago! Twin does from her. the chocolate and white one is named Kahlua. We still need a name for the black one


----------



## ksalvagno

You sure have a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats ! 
I love them all but wow is that last chocolate doeling GORGEOUS 
The little black doeling needs to be named Pollyanna


----------



## kccjer

The chocolate has been named Kahlua and the black one is CocaineLady (cause she has "powder" on her nose)


----------



## Trickyroo

kccjer said:


> The chocolate has been named Kahlua and the black one is CocaineLady (cause she has "powder" on her nose)


Oh noooo , at least name her Sprinkles or something nice , lol..


----------

